# I had StraitFlex email this to me this week!



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Check this out


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Cmoe said:


> Check this out


 Cmoe, no link


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Cmoe said:


> Check this out


Maybe never mind.....having trouble getting it to upload


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry fellas...file is to large. It was a PDF of their latest catalog. Very nice. I talked to a girl named Nina and she sent it to me. Lots of good stuff


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't you just post a link to the pdf?


----------

